# NYP-WPB Silver Meteor



## Grandma B (Jul 22, 2009)

On Thursday we boarded the #97 at NYP. The train pulled out of the station on time!. Every single station we stopped at, we were early. Our train attendant southbound was Alan, who was very informative and pleasant. He let us know before hand what stations were coming up next. The dining car was well run. Had the usual chicken dinner....can't go wrong with this meal. Several folks ordered the crab cakes and were saying they were delicious. Breakfast the next morning we ordered our favorite, French toast. The pork sausage was not the same as in 2007. Lunch was the angus burger. We arrived at West Palm Beach quite early!! We couldn't be happier since we had family picking us up. When we boarded the #98 back to NYP, we were advised that the dining car was not open. But, that was OK, since we grabbed a bite to eat before hand. Glad someone recently mentioned on this forum that the dining car may not be open at the WPB station. In 2007, we were offered breakfast. Our TA northbound was Ray. What a hoot! At every stop we were able to get off and stretch our legs, he would be out on the platform singing. He was one happy attendant! He let us know we were more than on time, we were "ahead" of schedule. Lunch we had the green salad with scoop of tuna fish. Dinner, chicken one more time. Next morning, we asked for the substitute egg offering, but they were out of them. Out of grits too! So, we ended up with the egg omlette, hash browns and pork sausage. We arrived at NYP "early"! Amtrak had that posted on the arrivals/departures info. My only complaints this trip was the Viewliners in the rear. I felt that they swayed more than when they were up in front. On the other hand, my husband had no complaints since the excess swaying didn't bother him at all. I was a happy camper since I was still able to hear the train whistle/horn blowing at all the southern country crossings.


----------



## MrEd (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the nice report.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the report! Glad you had a good time! 



Grandma B said:


> Our train attendant southbound was Alan, who was very informative and pleasant.


Boy, AlanB keeps busy - and can and does do everything! :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 22, 2009)

Grandma B said:


> On Thursday we boarded the #97 at NYP. The train pulled out of the station on time!. Every single station we stopped at, we were early. Our train attendant southbound was Alan, who was very informative and pleasant. He let us know before hand what stations were coming up next. The dining car was well run. Had the usual chicken dinner....can't go wrong with this meal. Several folks ordered the crab cakes and were saying they were delicious. Breakfast the next morning we ordered our favorite, French toast. The pork sausage was not the same as in 2007. Lunch was the angus burger. We arrived at West Palm Beach quite early!! We couldn't be happier since we had family picking us up. When we boarded the #98 back to NYP, we were advised that the dining car was not open. But, that was OK, since we grabbed a bite to eat before hand. Glad someone recently mentioned on this forum that the dining car may not be open at the WPB station. In 2007, we were offered breakfast. Our TA northbound was Ray. What a hoot! At every stop we were able to get off and stretch our legs, he would be out on the platform singing. He was one happy attendant! He let us know we were more than on time, we were "ahead" of schedule. Lunch we had the green salad with scoop of tuna fish. Dinner, chicken one more time. Next morning, we asked for the substitute egg offering, but they were out of them. Out of grits too! So, we ended up with the egg omlette, hash browns and pork sausage. We arrived at NYP "early"! Amtrak had that posted on the arrivals/departures info. My only complaints this trip was the Viewliners in the rear. I felt that they swayed more than when they were up in front. On the other hand, my husband had no complaints since the excess swaying didn't bother him at all. I was a happy camper since I was still able to hear the train whistle/horn blowing at all the southern country crossings.


Good report, I hope tto ride both the Silver trains in the fall while back East,what are the pros and cons of

each. I know there is a difference in times etc.???


----------



## Grandma B (Jul 23, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Grandma B said:
> 
> 
> > On Thursday we boarded the #97 at NYP. The train pulled out of the station on time!. Every single station we stopped at, we were early. Our train attendant southbound was Alan, who was very informative and pleasant. He let us know before hand what stations were coming up next. The dining car was well run. Had the usual chicken dinner....can't go wrong with this meal. Several folks ordered the crab cakes and were saying they were delicious. Breakfast the next morning we ordered our favorite, French toast. The pork sausage was not the same as in 2007. Lunch was the angus burger. We arrived at West Palm Beach quite early!! We couldn't be happier since we had family picking us up. When we boarded the #98 back to NYP, we were advised that the dining car was not open. But, that was OK, since we grabbed a bite to eat before hand. Glad someone recently mentioned on this forum that the dining car may not be open at the WPB station. In 2007, we were offered breakfast. Our TA northbound was Ray. What a hoot! At every stop we were able to get off and stretch our legs, he would be out on the platform singing. He was one happy attendant! He let us know we were more than on time, we were "ahead" of schedule. Lunch we had the green salad with scoop of tuna fish. Dinner, chicken one more time. Next morning, we asked for the substitute egg offering, but they were out of them. Out of grits too! So, we ended up with the egg omlette, hash browns and pork sausage. We arrived at NYP "early"! Amtrak had that posted on the arrivals/departures info. My only complaints this trip was the Viewliners in the rear. I felt that they swayed more than when they were up in front. On the other hand, my husband had no complaints since the excess swaying didn't bother him at all. I was a happy camper since I was still able to hear the train whistle/horn blowing at all the southern country crossings.
> ...


Are you asking the difference between the Silver Meteor and Silver Star?? We've only traveled on the Meteor, so I couldn't give you any info on the Star except I know it's a longer ride to WPB if we booked that train.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 24, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Grandma B said:
> 
> 
> > Our train attendant southbound was Alan, who was very informative and pleasant.
> ...


Even more amazing since I was actually in California at that time. :lol:

I was with the OTOL SoCal Fest and busy going nuts to figure out how to get home thanks to the VIA Rail strike which will most likely cancel our planned trip on the Canadian. 

Thanks for the report GrandmaB.  Glad you had a great trip.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 24, 2009)

Grandma B said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Good report, I hope tto ride both the Silver trains in the fall while back East,what are the pros and cons of
> ...


The biggest difference between the two Silver trains is that one (Silver Star) takes a more inland route through the Carolinas and Georgia and it visits Tampa. The other (Silver Meteor) takes a more direct coastal routing through the Carolina and reaches Miami in less time since it doesn't stop at Tampa.

Otherwise the equipment is the same and neither one really has any major differences in scenery.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Alan,have you been able to make reservations to get home on the EB?Everyone is asking!

Sure you saw the posting on VIA!


----------



## AlanB (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, I did manage to snag a reservation out of Seattle on Monday to get us home via the EB and the LSL.

Still a bummer though, but at least we're not stuck with flying and/or a bus.


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 24, 2009)

I hope you have a good trip home, Alan. Do look for SA, Tom on the LSL.

Happy travels to you and your Mother.


----------

